# comon injures in judo



## Manny (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe I will take some judo classes, my mind is not focusing in the competition side of judo, I am too old for that, my focus is in self defense, however I want to know the comon injures inside judo practice, can you help me?

Manny


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2010)

A lot of Judoka suffer from knee problems!  It is a very hard, physically demanding endeavor!


----------



## frank raud (Oct 13, 2010)

Sprained toes and fingers, gi burns on your face, groin pulls from uchi mata, it's all in good fun!


----------



## lklawson (Oct 14, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> A lot of Judoka suffer from knee problems!  It is a very hard, physically demanding endeavor!


Most of the knee injuries come about because of competition.  Borked up leg throws/trips.  Munged Tai Otoshi and that class of throws can lock Uke's knee during the throw.

Some Judoka can bork their own knees by refusing to take the fall and trying to flop out of it and landing wrong.

Sometimes crap just happens.  I borked my right shoulder during hard randori just because when my partner threw me I landed on my shoulder and he landed on me.

The key to not being injured in Judo (mostly) is to not try to go too hard and to use the proper application of Randori.  Randori isn't supposed to be Shiai, though most of us fall into that trap far too easy (myself included).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Manny (Oct 14, 2010)

OUCH!!!!

What I have taken from TKD is: 1.-Broken nose, 2.-Broken theet 4.-Sprained almost broken toe, 6.-Very beaten shins, 5.-some groing kicks, 6.-A well knock out, 7.-A broken tendom in one foot and lately 8.-Plantas fascitis.

I saw judo clips were poped shoulders, knees and elbows are comom not mentiones broken bones.

Manny


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 26, 2010)

You'll most likely break a toe, unfortunately. I haven't yet but my Sensei insists it's coming!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll pitch in again, having done a little more Randori and Newaza (If any of you experienced Judo-ka could correct spelling here it'd be much appreciated), I ended up with fingers sprained, gi burns on my face/neck, and the big one-skin torn off my feet. Every class, I end up with the top of my feet bleeding and I don't notice until after the match. 

Then again, the first blood stain on a bright, shiny new Gi makes it all worthwhile. It's a special moment.:ultracool


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 8, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Most of the knee injuries come about because of competition.  Borked up leg throws/trips.  Munged Tai Otoshi and that class of throws can lock Uke's knee during the throw.
> 
> Some Judoka can bork their own knees by refusing to take the fall and trying to flop out of it and landing wrong.




I've seen a botched tai otoshi. Not nice. If you don't put your leg in a position where the knee can bend towards the floor, it will be able to after the throw....

And indeed, everyone I knew who trains for competition is trained to do whatever it takes not to land on the back (which would be the safest way to fall).


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 8, 2010)

I`ve had a few minor injuries to the shoulders and elbows. Also gotten chipped teeth during randori more than once.


----------



## skitzo (Nov 23, 2010)

Broken toes - busted them all.  We've had some shoulders popped in ground work.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 24, 2010)

I have broken most of the toes on my right foot, mostly from overzealous guard passes in ne waza. I have hyper-extended my elbow, again during ne waza. One thing that I noticed most of the older yudnasha is they almost all have hip problems and shoulder problems in one way, shape or form. Just stretch like you would for TKD and you should be okay. I have hurt myself more doing TKD than I ever did in Judo. That and my back pain is pretty much gone, between the stretching, ukemi, and being hit with the planet.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 24, 2010)

"being hit with the planet"--I'll steal that one!


----------



## kajikan (Jan 6, 2011)

In my several years of judo teaching, I can only note that if there is sufficient safety measure taken during the practice time, very little amount of injuries will result. If one is embarking into competitions, there are more opportunities to get injured as one gets stiffer and more reluctant to accept the fall. Statistics show that there is far less injuries in judo than what are sustained in other forms of athletics or contact sports. The most common injuries are: sprains,at ankle joints, knees, shoulder, elbows and wrist areas. 
You may find the odd noze bleed or shortness of breath at some occasion resulting from over or under training. In general, if the teacher ensures the proper guidance of the class, and the students learn to make intelligent use of energy and eaccept the techniques properly, you should be good for a long judo carreer.


----------



## nails (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of people end up with broke ribs when another player rides a throw down to the ground


----------



## ScottJJ (May 11, 2011)

I seem to jam my toes an awful lot on my Jiu-Jitsu classes and I really couldn't tell you how I do it.  The softer mats seem to have something to do with it.


----------



## Chat Noir (May 22, 2011)

kajikan said:


> In my several years of judo teaching, I can only note that if there is sufficient safety measure taken during the practice time, very little amount of injuries will result. If one is embarking into competitions, there are more opportunities to get injured as one gets stiffer and more reluctant to accept the fall. Statistics show that there is far less injuries in judo than what are sustained in other forms of athletics or contact sports. The most common injuries are: sprains,at ankle joints, knees, shoulder, elbows and wrist areas.
> You may find the odd noze bleed or shortness of breath at some occasion resulting from over or under training. In general, if the teacher ensures the proper guidance of the class, and the students learn to make intelligent use of energy and eaccept the techniques properly, you should be good for a long judo carreer.



I can say that my injuries, though not significant, have resulted for not falling correctly - but my ego was hurt more than my neck, thank God. One guy (rather big too) fell wrong and hurt his ankle. On the whole though I haven't seen anyone in my class receive any of the injuries the others have mentioned.  We train for self defense only and from what I've read, injuries tend to be higher for those training for competition; a good teacher makes sure that the training doesn't get out of hand. My sensei has stopped students that have become frustrated started using force rather than technique and he watches everyone closely. I have been hit in the face (more like bumped), but no one has come close to hurting me or anyone else.  Part of training is remembering that you're there to help each other, not put each other in the hospital. For the most part, the injuries tend to occur when a student isn't doing something right - all the more reason never to try moves that you don't know well.  I'm 43 and I started Judo late - I also have a stiff knee as a result of surgery to fix a floating patella - but I manage fine. 

Laura


----------



## Judokarl (Sep 22, 2011)

Jammed toes and figner happen to eveyrone but you get used to it and it becoem less frequent as you go on. I saw a guy get chucked into a wall during a heated randori and he broke a toe but it wasn't that bad and he was up and about in no time. If you go agasint any wrestler/judoka headbuts will happen often in newaza. (atleast they did for me).


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Considering it's a martial art, a surprising amount of injuries occur (I mean LESS than you would think just to clarify) but because you have to be flexible to do Judo (or you'll become flexible from training in Judo), I would probably say pulled muscles.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 12, 2012)

Grasshopper22 said:


> Considering it's a martial art, a surprising amount of injuries occur (I mean LESS than you would think just to clarify) but because you have to be flexible to do Judo (or you'll become flexible from training in Judo), I would probably say pulled muscles.


I'm sorry, I don't know how to say this without coming across as offensive so I'm just going come out with you.  You admit that you have one month total training in Ju Jitsu, or indeed, any martial art.  You are currently unqualified to comment on whether or not Judo will make one more or less flexible or what injuries may or may not be sustained in the performance of Judo.

Please don't let this deter you from continued training or continued participation in these forums.  Just, merely, be careful about what advice you give and what speculation you make.  There's a reason I don't give specific advice on flying F18's; I'm not a fighter pilot.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

Fingers, Toes, Elbows, Knees, and Ears are most common for me...   Shoulders and back have faired ok thus far!  Have burned my face a few times too...


----------

